# webapp-config is not detecting apache?

## rev138

I have apache 2.0.58-r2 installed via portage, and I'm trying to use webapp-config to install mediawiki. However, I get the following error:

```
# webapp-config -I -d wiki mediawiki 1.8.4

* Fatal error: Your configuration file sets the server type "Apache"

* Fatal error: but the corresponding package does not seem to be installed!

* Fatal error: Please "emerge >=net-www/apache-1.3" or correct your settings.

* Fatal error(s) - aborting
```

Why does webapp-config not see my apache installation?

TIA.

----------

## nrosier

When did you emerge apache? I've noticed the maintainers recently moved it from net-www/apache to www-servers/apache. If you have emerged www-servers/apache webapp-config does not find the net-www package.

----------

## rev138

It's the latest stable version, which is under "www-servers".

I hacked webapp-config's server.py and changed "net-www" to "www-servers". Works now  :Smile: 

----------

## nrosier

Which version of webapp-config are you running? I've got 1.50.16-r1 emerged today and it has a dependy for >=www-servers/apache-1.3

Sync portage and re-emerge webapp-config.

There's lot's of packages with dependies to net-www in stead of www-servers so maintainers will have a blast fixing those as well   :Confused: 

----------

## rev138

I sync'd only a few days ago. I guess I caught it in the window between the apache relocation and the webapp-config update. I got it working anyway, but it's good to know for the future.

Thanks.

----------

## likewhoa

see https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=187641

----------

## orvtech

 *rev138 wrote:*   

> It's the latest stable version, which is under "www-servers".
> 
> I hacked webapp-config's server.py and changed "net-www" to "www-servers". Works now 

 

thanks. that fixked the problem

----------

